# Photobombed...



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 17, 2013)

Quick snapshot with my phone since I didn't have my good camera in the car...







Do you see her?

I didn't...until she moved after I took the shot:






Don't know what her deal is -- I seem to have a family of six that I still see occasionally (they haven't been around much since I sprayed deer repellent a couple times earlier this year on the daylillies). This single gal shows up much more often though.

Put up trellis for the grapes yesterday, put out the T and U posts that I'll run baling twine between to support the tomatoes, and put up the scare wires for the deer...I'll take pics with the good camera later.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Jun 17, 2013)

Some more pics (but no deer today):

Squash on the right, taters to the left. Only a few of my summer squash mounds germinated, but that's OK...I planted them like May 1st on the theory seed is (relatively) cheap, and whatever didn't survive I'd plant again once the soil conditions were less cool and damp. Figured what did germinate would have a good heads start. The re-planted mounds germinated last week.





Put up the T and U posts for the tomatoes, eggplants and peppers...I'll run baling twine between these once the plants need it. Lucked out and had a great score of used straw last year that I kept stacked up over the winter to use this spring as mulch. It's darn expensive to buy now days here -- almost no grain is grown locally, so all the straw is trucked in. Last time I bought some was $9 and good luck finding a really nice bale even at that price.

I'd love to have enough wood chips to mulch between the rows, but for now I've re-built all of them to at least be wide enough I can mow in between the raised beds. 





And I got the cables up for the grape trellis this weekend, do want to put another 6' T post in the middle for better support. Now I have to start training the vines to it. I don't have severe deer pressure -- I've never had a problem with maters, peppers, eggplant, corn (not growing this year), potatoes, or squash in the past. 

I do put up a fishing line "scare wire" that worked excellent last year to keep them away from the green beans (growing up along the good fence) and sunflowers. I guess the deer feel the invisible line and don't know what it is so they move on. I have a well fenced in area that keeps the deer, rabbits, and woodchucks away from the "tenders" that they love -- stuff like lettuce and onions.


----------

